# Water Galvanized pipe to Pex



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Get a bigger wrench it will come loose.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There's no way to make a connection to galvanized pipe except at the threaded ends. Once it is cut you might as well remove the entire section of pipe. 

Nothing wrong with installing PEX, but you need the threads to make the connection to the PEX adapter.


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thank You!*

Thank You, I was afraid of that.........

These pipes are so old, Im afraid of over tweeking 'em, and then brake at of course the worst place possible....


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

You don't say what diameter pipe but.... Sharkbite and the US Brass QEST compression fittings usually fit 3/4" or smaller galvanized, PEX, CPVC or copper. Lowe's and Home Depot used to have a display board showing that transition.

Most hardware and all big box stores will have them along with any plumbing supply house. The OD of your galvanized has to be 7/8" for 3/4"; that is CTS (copper tubing size), which PEX, CPVC and copper are.

PEX is not the best choice for buried supply line, 160 psi rated PE (polyethylene) pipe, usually sold in rolls from 75'-500', is a much better choice.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Take a wire brush and remove the rust from the exposed threads and use penetrating oil. Allow the oil to work, then use two pipe wrenches, one on the pipe the other on the fitting. It should come apart. If it doesn't use the pipe wrenches and apply pressure and have a helper moderately hit the fitting with a ball peen hammer. Make sure you hit the fitting near the threaded pipe and not in the center. The pressure, with the shock to the joint usually gets them apart.
Turn off the water first.


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*reply*



Gary Slusser said:


> You don't say what diameter pipe but.... Sharkbite and the US Brass QEST compression fittings usually fit 3/4" or smaller galvanized, PEX, CPVC or copper. Lowe's and Home Depot used to have a display board showing that transition.
> 
> Most hardware and all big box stores will have them along with any plumbing supply house. The OD of your galvanized has to be 7/8" for 3/4"; that is CTS (copper tubing size), which PEX, CPVC and copper are.
> 
> PEX is not the best choice for buried supply line, 160 psi rated PE (polyethylene) pipe, usually sold in rolls from 75'-500', is a much better choice.


The only sharkbite type of fitting we have available will only fit brass, plastic and Pex (not galvanized) The galvanized pipe I would rather cut is 70 feet from home, near the main. The galvanized pipe 'outside dia is about an inch'. Thanks for the sugestion on that other type of pipe, unfortunately we already burried the pex.


----------

